# Other > Fun and games >  Best Charity Shop Bargain!

## john d

I love charity shops and over the years I've had some bargains
It would be good to hear what bargains people have had.
Anything or owt be books,cds,clothes,electrical items,furniture you name it
The most recent bargain I got was a portable minidisc player/recorder for 2:50 and it had a AA batery in AND inear 
Headphones.all in full working order.the battery wasn't flat neither!

----------


## Jarre

I would always replace the in-ear headphones incase the person who had it had an ear infection or something.

----------


## john d

Good advice,but they came in the orginal un-opened bag with the instructions then stopped working 2 months later

----------


## Suzi

I love a good bargain too!

----------


## amaeru

I recently got about £23 worth of fresh meat for about £4 
Gotta love the 'whoopsie' aisle  :O:

----------


## EJ

Hi I am always on the lookout for old 'Denby' part dinner services especially old patterns and tureens and gravy boats. I don't buy individual saucers. I am very choosy but have come away with part dinner services for very little money. I also collect studio pottery but again I'm very choosy. I also collect egg cups but the chances of finding something very rare in a charity shop is very slim these days. I would buy a cracked egg cup if it was a rare pattern. Husband and son buy vinyl records and they have a book which tells them the rarity value. I'm less interested in clothes as I am not a standard size! Usually I want something that I see in the window when the shop is closed.

----------


## john d

if find with charity/2nd hand shops that you never know what's going to turn up from one week or day to the nxt
A lot of the time I come home empty handed but then some days I'm loaded down with books and cds
They are good for vinyl records too.I got Dark Side Of The Moon by Pink Floyd once and it had the two posters with it
Went to 8 Charity shops yesterday and got another 8 this afternoon

----------


## Suzi

I know round here that it's a case of knowing which charity shops to go to and which ones to avoid. Some of them I've found items which are cheaper to go and buy new! I hate that!

----------


## EJ

I don't really have time to go round normally but will go when I'm on holiday.

----------


## Miss Molly

I too love charity shops. Other day I decided to buy something a size down, to help me lose my weight. Well I came across a gorgeous skirt with a matching top, forgotten the name on the label, paid £5.99 which is a real bargain. And it's 2 sizes down, so that's something to help me want to lose the weight for.

----------


## purplefan

I got an original dinky toy from the Sci Fi series space 1999 
I got it for £3.00 I sold it later for £270.00
Found out it was the original proto type that dinky used in the early line.

----------


## amaeru

Whoa!! - well done on that one PF  :(nod): 
I remember that show.. I loved it when I was a kid. It's hilarious now of course  :O:

----------


## john d

Good buy there PF
I got a R2-D2 alarm clock with a flip top lid that projects a image of Luke Skywalker on to the ceiling
Turned out to be not worth much more than I paid but who knows one day it might be

----------


## amaeru

Sounds fun though  :O:

----------


## purplefan

John d. That's the great thing about collecting. You just never know. Try not to buy suff that says limited edition. Go for promotional stuff like fast food toys and get the complete set.
Wimpy toys are very collectible.  You always get at least one piping up from a wimpy promotion.

----------



----------


## john d

I've been to the british heart foundation shop today and got a 2 disc version of Tapestry by Carole King for 1:99.the 1st disc is the original classic album and the 2nd disc is live piano and vocal versions of the album recorded in 1973
Bargain!

----------

Suzi (15-09-14)

----------


## john d

Last week I got me a blue leather jacket for 3 pounds and it had 4 pens in the inside pocket two of which were parker pens! Bargain!

----------


## EJ

How do you get the time to go round so many charity shops John ? I like to look but there aren't many bargains to be had locally. We found some 'home maker' plates once that we sold on. We also have some of the spitting image egg cups. OH has the rare ones like Ronald Reagan and Maggie Thatcher whic I think is a tea pot. The others were in a crate in somebody's barn I think. We used to collect egg cups but not common or garden ones rare ones with whistles and German marks. They were fun.

----------


## Suzi

Awesome!

----------


## john d

Got to love an egg cup or three.
I have a simple formula for finding time to do so much charity shop bargain hunting EJ and this is it.
Morning = work = money
Afternoon = freetime = shopping!
Happy hunting

----------


## Aspasia

I miss charity shops  :(: 

A couple of Christmases ago when I was out of work I did a lot of my Christmas shopping via charity shops - it's amazing what you can get and in a way I think it doubles the value of the gift - someone gets a gift and I've donated to a charity on their behalf, too.

----------


## john d

That's pretty much how I view it Aspasia.its a win situation for all involved.I buy just about everything from charity shops,draw the line at underwear tho,and hats

----------


## Aspasia

The one thing for me is second-hand books and CDs though. If it's a dead author I will, if the author is alive I won't. I believe authors and artists should get the revenue from their creations.

Oddly, I don't know why I don't think that about clothes. I mean, someone must have designed those too - yet I view it completely differently.

----------


## john d

Six secondhand cds for a tenner!
Can't go wrong at that price

----------


## john d

For 3 pounds I've just purchased at t-shirt. not any old t-shirt but a Quantum Leap t-shirt.
On the front it has "Oh Boy" on it with the Quantum Leap logo in the middle and on the back which is the best bit it has the entire opening dialogue from the begging of the program written on the back!
Yes I'm a sci-fi geek but the t-shirt makes me happy
Bargain!

----------

S deleted (12-12-14)

----------


## Suzi

OMG Quantum Leap was EPIC! I loved that when I was younger!

----------

S deleted (12-12-14)

----------


## Aspasia

I loved Quantum Leap but then got really miffed when they made him the captain on Enterprise because that was just wrong. People shouldn't cross over sci-fi franchises like that.

----------

Suzi (12-12-14)

----------


## john d

> I loved Quantum Leap but then got really miffed when they made him the captain on Enterprise because that was just wrong. People shouldn't cross over sci-fi franchises like that.


I was a bit like that but after a bit a got past it and now Archer is my second favourite captain

----------

S deleted (12-12-14)

----------


## S deleted

I totally love Quantum Leap and think I might have to treat myself to the box set for Christmas

----------


## john d

Do it Stella,I got the boxset a few years back as a x-mas present.timeless classic.
What amazes me is how Scott Baccula doesn't seem to hardly age,even in enterprise he still looks pretty much the same as he did in Q Leap

----------


## john d

A few weeks back now I got a cd for a pound.
Got home n peeled the 1 pound sticker of to reveal anothersticker saying it was a limited edition.
I did a bit of looking on the internet and they are been sold for around 40 quid.not that I'm goin to sell it but. a bargain all the same!

----------

